# TON Baustein FUP Variable Zeit über Visualisierung ändern



## Flowpath (5 Oktober 2020)

Guten Abend Zusammen,

Ich bin gerade an der Programmierung einer Steuerung.
Erstmalig mit Visualisierung. (Die Probleme werden wohl später kommen) ;-)

Erstmal geht es mir darum das ich an einem TON Baustein (FUP Programmierung) gerne eine Variable Zeit hätte.
Eine feste zeit am PT ist für mich kein Problem.
Jedoch soll der Endbenutzer diese Zeit über die Visualisierung ändern können.
Somit Müsste ich ja an PT Etwas anderes scheiben als z.b. t#30s oder einen Baustein setzen?

Kann mir da jemand behilflich sein?


----------



## oliver.tonn (6 Oktober 2020)

Das ginge nur über die Eingabe von Millisekunden in der Visu die Du dann am Baustein mit XXX_TO_TIME (Je nach Variablentyp INT, UINT, DINT, usw.) wandelst. Oder du nimmst eine Real-Zahl zur Eingabe des Wertes in Sekunden, multiplizierst diesen mit 1000 und wandelst ihn mit REAL_TO_TIME.


----------



## Ph3niX (6 Oktober 2020)

Du kannst auch eine Time-Variable nehmen und diese in den Eigenschaften der HMI-Variable entsprechend skalieren, entweder HMI = 1 -> PLC = 1000 ergibt gleich Eingabe in Sekunden.


----------



## KLM (7 Oktober 2020)

Du kannst eine nummerische Variable (INT, UINT, WORD, etc.) mit der Visu verknüpfen und mit xxx_TO_TIME wandeln (mir e!C reicht auch nur TO_TIME). Wie oliver.tonn schon sagt repräsentiert die Variable dann die Zeit in Millisekunden, aber Du kannst vor der Wandlung natürlich noch mal 1000 für die Eingabe in Sekunden multiplizieren - oder mit einem anderen Faktor, je nach gewünschter Eingabe. Wie auch immer wäre dass dann aber immer nur eine Zahl, die eine Zeit repräsentiert. Flexibler ist es, wenn du, wie Ph3ni vorschlägt, eine Variable vom Typ TIME deklarierst und mit der Visu verknüpfst. Wenn Du als Platzhalter %s verwendest muss der Benutzer bei der Eingabe das richtige Format mit 't#1m2s...' verwenden. Du kannst in e!C aber auch z.B. auf %t[mm:ss.ms] als Platzhalter wechseln (Details in der Hilfe unter Suchtext '%'). Alternativ kannst Du mit fertigen Eingabedialogen aus der WagoAppTime arbeiten. Bin aber zu faul, dir ein Bsp. zu machen, wenn ich nicht mal weiß, ob du mit CS2.3 oder e!C arbeitest. Wie stellst Du Dir die Eingabe denn vor?


----------



## Flowpath (9 Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
Danke für eure Hilfe.
Ich werde jetzt etwas ausprobieren.
@KLM Ich arbeite mit e!C und als Anfänger mit FUP.
Sobald es geklappt hat lass ich es euch wissen.


----------



## Flowpath (9 Oktober 2020)

So habe ich es gelöst, nach anfänglichen Denkschwierigkeiten , war es doch ganz einfach.


"Wenn der Monteure die Berufsschulkenntnisse wieder aktivieren muss"


----------



## world-e (12 Mai 2022)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte kein neuer Thread aufmachen, aber meine Frage passt hier ganz gut. Habe auch eine variable Zeiteingabe für TON realisiert.

Nun ist meine Frage, ob man sich auch die Restzeit vom TON in der Visu anzeigen lassen kann. Also dass wenn ich z.B. den TON auf 00:15:00 (also 15min) einstelle, dass ich die restliche Zeit anzeigen lassen kann. Also in dem Bsp. von 15min auf 0 runterzählen.

Vielen Dank


----------



## Tschoke (12 Mai 2022)

Klar, du musst eigentlich nur TON.PT-Ton.ET rechnen (subtrahieren).


----------

